# Check your Season Pass ToDo for "none scheduled" - possible bug with 2006 rollover.



## MighTiVo (Oct 26, 2000)

I don't know if this is just me, but with the roll over to 2006 most, but not all, of my season passes went wacky.

In the ToDo list they showed none scheduled, viewing the upcoming episodes showed new matching episodes and I could record these episodes also from the upcomming list with no reports of conflicts.

I tried adding a new season pass thinking something changed in the guide data that dissociated the season pass from the schedule but it just brought up the existing season pass.

*The Fix*
I found that by changing almost anything in the season pass restored the season pass.
I could change the number to keep, change from first run to repeats, change from repeats to first run, just about any change triggered rebuilding the season pass and seemed to restore proper operation. Also switching the setting back to the original state didn't break it again.

Anybody else find this problem on their system?


----------



## morgantown (Mar 29, 2005)

MighTiVo said:


> Anybody else find this problem on their system?


Nope.


----------



## Dmon4u (Jul 15, 2000)

I've had this problem. So far, last week my SP for Stargate: Atlantis did not want to record that show and this week my SP for Battlestar Galaxtica did the same.

Weird!


----------



## MighTiVo (Oct 26, 2000)

Dmon4u said:


> I've had this problem. So far, last week my SP for Stargate: Atlantis did not want to record that show and this week my SP for Battlestar Galaxtica did the same.
> 
> Weird!


Go to _Pick Programs to Record -> ToDo List_, and scroll all the way to the bottom of the list and see what shows up as _none scheduled_.

From this list I just edited those season passes by changing one setting which immediately added the programs back to the ToDo List.


----------



## Dmon4u (Jul 15, 2000)

For me, those shows stood out since I record the whole block on Sci-Fi on Friday's and knew that all of them are new.

It's going to be a royal pain to check all my SP's as the new season begins over the next couple of weeks.


----------



## MighTiVo (Oct 26, 2000)

Dmon4u said:


> It's going to be a royal pain to check all my SP's as the new season begins over the next couple of weeks.


If you just go to the todo list it should be easy to see...

I had about 50 I had to edit and that was a royal pain, but at least I could correct the "important" ones quickly before I missed the program...


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

MighTiVo said:


> Anybody else find this problem on their system?


No, but all 24 of my Season Passes where blank at the start of the year and when the "First Runs" restarted after the first of the year, everything filled in correctly. Being a long term TiVo user and software developer/engineer, I learned a long time ago, that if it is important, you need to manually manage the Season Passes and check their function off and on, just in case a mistake is made in guide data or the machine hiccups. I always manually manage/check most if not all of my season passes once every couple of weeks, especially for shows that I do not want to miss.


----------



## juggalojoe (Jan 8, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## scottwood2 (Jan 30, 2002)

I had this happen about a month ago when we lost our PPP connection to the computer and the daily call was not been made.


----------



## amandy (Jun 17, 2006)

I just had this happen. Has anyone figured out a better way around this? If so PLEASE let me know! Thanks


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

amandy said:


> I just had this happen. Has anyone figured out a better way around this? If so PLEASE let me know! Thanks


It would seem that this solution of just reordering the SPs is the solution. 

I also congratulate you on doing a search and finding this somewhat old thread. 

I have had this happen on one of my units and this was the fix. It seems that the system loses it index into the guide data and the reordering causes it to be recomputed.


----------



## Suzan808 (Feb 18, 2008)

I know this is an old post but my friend with TIVO also just had this problem with her season passes not showing up on her ToDo list. Her To do list was blank with none scheduled listed.

I told her to try this and it worked:

Go to season pass manager, move one of your season passes up or down in order of priority. Tivo will take some time to do this but then when it's done, 
go back to your to do list and everything should be back to normal.

Hope this helps someone.


----------



## MichaelVox (Apr 19, 2007)

Just wanted to say that this just happened to me and Suzan808's solution worked like a charm. I just moved a single season pass up a few spots and after a longer than usual "this might take a few minutes" I appear to have my To Do list back.

Thank you.

The first thing I noticed was that it stopped recording suggestions, maybe for a week. Then today, I realized it wasn't taping anything that wasn't a manual time/date recording. I rebooted, but nothing. Then I moved a season pass up and my huge list is back.

Keywords so I can google again in the future if it happens again: tivo to do list none scheduled


----------



## manduck (Mar 17, 2007)

This happened to me yesterday - everything in the to do list said "none scheduled". I rearranged the season pass list and the to do list was rebuilt okay. I also deleted all of the tivo suggestions, then disabled and re-enabled suggestions. I don't know if that was needed or not.

The worst part is, I missed a hockey game I wanted to watch. The best part is, the Canucks lost, so I wouldn't have enjoyed the game anyway 

I had noticed a few days earlier that there had been no new suggestions recorded - in the future I will take that as a warning sign and rearrange the season past list before the problem appears. Maybe that will prevent it from happening.

BTW this is a series 2 Tivo.


----------



## jasoncarr (May 3, 2002)

[oops - didn't catch this was an ancient thread]


----------

